# Midwest Hay and Straw Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw - Tuesday, August 5, 2008
Maurice, IA

Receipts: 20 Loads Week Ago: N/A Year Ago: 7 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes steady to weak with last test.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 4 loads: Premium 112.50, Good
102.50-107.50. Large Rounds, 6 loads: Premium 110.00,
Good 85.00-95.00.

Grass: Large Rounds, 3 loads: Good 80.00-82.50, Fair
75.00.

Bedding: Large Squares, 6 loads: 28.00 per bale.
Large Rounds, 1 load: 85.00 per ton.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

